# Total newbie needs advice!



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

I would recommend a Rome Mod Rocker, would be a great board for buttering and general park laps. You can find last years models for super cheap. I saw a bunch of them at Colorado Ski & Golf off Havana for like $225 brand new. I would start getting fit for boots, you say your a size 13 but I bet if you get a boot fitter who knows what they are doing you may be surprised what size you will actually be (11.5 seems doable)


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

AmberLamps said:


> I would recommend a Rome Mod Rocker, would be a great board for buttering and general park laps. You can find last years models for super cheap. I saw a bunch of them at Colorado Ski & Golf off Havana for like $225 brand new. I would start getting fit for boots, you say your a size 13 but I bet if you get a boot fitter who knows what they are doing you may be surprised what size you will actually be (11.5 seems doable)


As far as board sizing I would get a 159cm for your weight and what you want to do. No need to get anything as big as your thinking.


----------



## Andobarca (Mar 12, 2016)

Free-style boarders tend to go down on size, so 159 or there abouts. The smaller the board the easier it is to spin. Burton Malvitas for bindings.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

start with your boots. 

really need to copy and paste from wiredsport: 
Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).
also measure the width of your feet. and post the info here: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/187194-petition-more-wide-snowboard-boot-options.html

with size 13 boots and being 6ft tall, I have a strong inkling that you have wide feet rather than huge feet. after that you can get your bindings/board in wides/non wides if you don't have to.

edit: since you're in colorado go to a real shop with trusted boot fitters. not your local big5


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Boots, head to a real shop and get fitted. End of discussion there. 

Bindings. My top picks for what you like are Now Selects, Ride rodeos, and Rome DODs. 

Boards look at an Arbor Element, Ride Burnout, or Rome Mod Rocker.


----------



## Polar bear (Nov 25, 2016)

GYPSY6639 said:


> I'm 6' 205 lbs and wear a size 13. I know i'll need a wide board. Thinking a 162W-165W


To get what length your board should be, you need to stay behind the board, while it's vertical. A tip of board nose should be between your chin and nose.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Polar bear said:


> To get what length your board should be, you need to stay behind the board, while it's vertical. A tip of board nose should be between your chin and nose.


When oh when is this "myth" of how to select the correct size of board ever going to die !!!!!!!!!! 

Your chin and nose have F&#@ ALL to do with the correct size of board.

Correct board size is eventually a personal preference, but initially, all board selections are done by one's weight. How much you weigh determines an *approximate* size of board for any given individual.

PB, please do not continue to spew this nonsence.


----------



## Polar bear (Nov 25, 2016)

Oldman said:


> Correct board size is eventually a personal preference


Of course, it's personal preference. At the same time you're steering a board by your legs, and board length should depends on length of your legs.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

PB:

Please, please spend some time doing some reading on this forum about such matters.

The WORST thing you can do as a Newbie to this site is to serve up "information" to another Newbie that is WRONG.

Leg length means nothing with regards to board size.

I'll say it again, your weight, is *the* factor that determines what size of board to consider. 

Not your chin, your nose, you leg length, none of these are a factor.!!!!!!

:facepalm3:


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

what if you're 6'7 and weigh 140lbs... haha


----------



## Polar bear (Nov 25, 2016)

Oldman said:


> PB:
> 
> Please, please spend some time doing some reading on this forum about such matters.
> 
> ...


Ok, man, may be you're right. Nose factor worked for me, when I was choosing a board. Riding for several years and my board is well-controled on any slope.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Polar bear said:


> Ok, man, may be you're right. Nose factor worked for me, when I was choosing a board. Riding for several years and my board is well-controled on any slope.


Maybe? You been living under a rock? Go to any snowboard brand's website and look up the specs. If they offer sizing recommendations it'll be in the form of a weight range:

https://www.burton.com/us/en/burton...onColor=18019100000157&cgid=mens-snowboarding

Apparently I'm too heavy for a 157 Brushie.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Polar bear said:


> Of course, it's personal preference. At the same time you're steering a board by your legs, and board length should depends on length of your legs.


doe this measurment include my 3rd leg?


----------



## Polar bear (Nov 25, 2016)

wrathfuldeity said:


> doe this measurment include my 3rd leg?


Your 3rd leg is toching the ground?


----------



## Polar bear (Nov 25, 2016)

Snow Hound said:


> Maybe? You been living under a rock? Go to any snowboard brand's website and look up the specs. If they offer sizing recommendations it'll be in the form of a weight range:
> 
> https://www.burton.com/us/en/burton...onColor=18019100000157&cgid=mens-snowboarding
> 
> Apparently I'm too heavy for a 157 Brushie.


I didn't denied that board length depends on person's weight.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Gypsy,

So stoked that you are getting your first package. This is where the fun graph spikes!

We will try to convince you not to select a board based on tip to tip length. That length will vary greatly depending on the model. Rider height is not a factor in sizing a snowboard. Getting your foot size right will be the best thing we can do together right now.

Please measure your foot using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).


----------

